# Le me introduce you to my little (updated) friend….



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

R3 Road Bike - Cervélo


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Rashadabd said:


> R3 Road Bike - Cervélo


Based on your title, I thought you'd send us pictures of your actual ride. I was disappointed to see a link to thje cervelo site.


----------

